# Alsa + via82xx нет звука

## nitso

сразу говорю: прочитал много топиков по этой теме, но решения не нашел.

Итак. 

Есть мать со встроенным звуком на via8233

Есть alsa, собранная в ядро (2.6.10).

Драйвера пробовал делать как модулем, так и встраивать в ядро.

Алса запускается нормально, никаких ошибок не пишет. Модуль с дровами подгружается нормально, опять же без ошибок.

В микшере выставил громкость и вкл. каналы.

Запускаю любой плеер, будь то mpg123 xmms или mplayer. Играют, время идет и т.п., но звука в колонках нету!!

P.S. Колонки нормальные, мать тоже нормальная (на другой системе звук прекрасно работает).

----------

## Double

 *nitso wrote:*   

> сразу говорю: прочитал много топиков по этой теме, но решения не нашел.
> 
> Итак. 
> 
> Есть мать со встроенным звуком на via8233
> ...

 

и что совсем нигде ничего? ни логи ни дебаг ничего не говорят?

что именно пробовал?

на какой системе работает?

может драйвер стоит ставить не из ядра а из portage?

или ручками ваабще собрать ?

какие именно модули загружены?

/etc/init.d/alsasound стартован?

это так навскидку...

----------

## User Unknown

Может не в то гнездо воткнул колонки?

А вообще ещё раз проверь модули... загружаются ли ... lsmod

----------

## |Bot|

вчера с такойже проблемой пытался человеку помоч )) может это и его пост....

все у него вроде впорядке =) уже и вытался он в разные гнезда тыкать и колонки проверял ) и в ядро дрова пихать и что только ниделал =) три месяца уже париться )

lsmod показывает что грузится модуль. в логах что алса нормально стартует  :Smile:  но звука так и нету  :Smile: 

----------

## nitso

работает все в винде  :Laughing: 

в логах и дебаге тихо, вообще ничего, за что можно зацепиться.

алсу только в ядре пробовал. 

1. дрова модулем

dmesg говорит, что алса-не найдены устройства (точно сейчас не могу воспроизвести), но ведь мы дрова модулем подгружаем - поэтому это нормально.

модуль звука (snd-via82xx) подгружается без вопросов.

alsasound стартует без ошибок и т.п.

запускаю alsaconf - звук видит.

2. дрова в ядре

dmesg - алса видит звук

alsasound пишет ошибку - module snd-via82xx not foud

запускаю alsaconf - звук не видит.

отсюда вопрос: как (зачем) грузить модуль в алсе, если дрова уже в ядре. Или же как это алсе указать?

----------

## viy

если все есть в ядре и все корректно, то надо только воткнуть штекер в нужную дырочку и настроить каналы (unmute + volume level).

btw, я никогда не держал модулей, звук всегда в ядре.

----------

## nitso

если бы все так просто было  :Smile: 

максимальные результат - нигде не единой ошибки, xmms делает вид, что играет, правда звука в колонках нету..=/

сейчас сижу в винде - все прекрасно играет  :Smile:  и не надо про дырочки там...

все же не понятно, если все в ядре, что надо прописывать в алсе ? она при загрузке пишет, что не может найти модуль... а его ведь и не должно быть, раз все в ядре  :Smile:  или я что-то не понимаю?

----------

## YD

Значит ALSA в ядре есть, а драйвера звуковой нет.

----------

## Double

 *viy wrote:*   

> если все есть в ядре и все корректно, то надо только воткнуть штекер в нужную дырочку и настроить каналы (unmute + volume level).
> 
> btw, я никогда не держал модулей, звук всегда в ядре.

 

непомню почему так и где натыкался но звук в ядро компилировать не советуют

собственно:

[quote] 2. дрова в ядре

dmesg - алса видит звук

alsasound пишет ошибку - module snd-via82xx not foud

запускаю alsaconf - звук не видит. [/qoute]

 *Quote:*   

> отсюда вопрос: как (зачем) грузить модуль в алсе, если дрова уже в ядре. Или же как это алсе указать?

  видимо alsaconf так заточен что изначально пытаеться загрузить модуль я выше писал что советуют делать именно так и  попробуй поставить дрова не kernel а из portage

----------

## Jekpol

Ядро 2.6.10 - косячное, у меня мать ASUS A7V600-X на VIA KT-600 с таким же звуком.

Звуковуху встроенную не пробовал, т.к. звук голимый от нее. А вот сенсоры после ядра 2.6.9 перестали работать, равно как и usb flash не видит.

А дрова все-таки лучше делать модулем. По-крайней мере видно что с модулем, загрузился нормально или нет.

----------

## YD

Единственная причина почему дрова надо делать модулем, на сколько я знаю, это потому, что в ядре ALSA старая, а модулем можно поставить новее. У меня 2.6.10 - builtin, 2.6.11 - module. Притом один и тот же alsasound rc-скрипт. Если посмотреть в него, наверняка там проверяется встроен ли в ядро драйвер. Мне просто лень смотреть... Хотя, а ну вон сразу видно вся рутина в load_modules().

----------

## Double

 *YD wrote:*   

> Единственная причина почему дрова надо делать модулем, на сколько я знаю, это потому, что в ядре ALSA старая, а модулем можно поставить новее. У меня 2.6.10 - builtin, 2.6.11 - module. Притом один и тот же alsasound rc-скрипт. Если посмотреть в него, наверняка там проверяется встроен ли в ядро драйвер. Мне просто лень смотреть... Хотя, а ну вон сразу видно вся рутина в load_modules().

 

я думаю что не только, потому как если ставить драйвер не из ядра то про ядро можно ваабще забыть и модуль будет модулем но по причине того что он ставился не из ядра, а вот если в ядре компилить алсу то уж тут версия драйвера будет одна и таже  что вкомпилить  драйвер в ядро что сделать модулем, думаю что сдесь собака где то в другом месте порылась

----------

## YD

Чё-то ты сбредил с утра пораньше...  :Confused:  Я  говорю об ALSA'е в принципе а не об отдельном модуле звуковухи.

А драйвер просто не скомпилен. Легко проверить через dmesg.

----------

## Double

 *YD wrote:*   

> Чё-то ты сбредил с утра пораньше...  Я  говорю об ALSA'е в принципе а не об отдельном модуле звуковухи.
> 
> А драйвер просто не скомпилен. Легко проверить через dmesg.

 

бес попутал..  :Confused: 

----------

## rusxakep

У меня Audigy, проверял в ядре 2.6.11 и в 1.0.8 alsa, все идентично  :Smile: 

ps: это к вопросу о старости модулей в ядре

----------

## YD

У тебя случаем Card0 не та, которая встроенная? Встроенную вообще обруби в BIOS'e чтоб под ногами не путалась. У меня такая трабла была пол года назад, быстро решилась, а уж и забыл. Но у меня из-за виртуальной MIDI звуковухи было вроде (Она 0вой слот заняла).

```
cat /proc/asound/cards
```

Что выведет? К примеру выведет что Audigy на слоте, под номером 1, тогда вот это напиши в /etc/asound.conf.

```
pcm.!default {

       type hw

       card 1

}

ctl.!default {

       type hw

       card 1

}
```

[edit] Ещё поройтись по форуму, тут было что-то насчёт того, что контролсы не сохраняются и т.п. из-за перехода на 1.0.8, вроде папки переместились.

----------

## mator

покажи вывод lsmod

покажи /etc/modules.conf

покажи что у тебя в /proc/asound/cards после загрузки snd-via82xx

----------

## stopa

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. Колонки нормальные, мать тоже нормальная (на другой системе звук прекрасно работает).

 

Я на счет дырочек :Smile: 

У меня звуковуха такая же, мать VIA KT400. В RH9 я так и не смог добиться того чтоб звук выходил в нужную дырочку :Smile: 

Звук был, был замечательный, но через линейный выход, а в Винде звук шел откуда надо! Это факт - и нечего я с этим поделать не смог. Приходилось штекер передергивать

P.S. Сейчас у меня звуковуха другая

----------

## mator

 *stopa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Я на счет дырочек
> 
> У меня звуковуха такая же, мать VIA KT400. В RH9 я так и не смог добиться того чтоб звук выходил в нужную дырочку
> ...

 

если у вас звук был через OSS то в последних 2.4.x ядрах есть специальный для этого модуль, 

'  AD1980 front/back switch plugin' CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 . Можно было бы его попробовать.

----------

## afrit

а что будет если на максимум выкрутить все ползунки VIA DXS ?  :Wink: 

----------

## nitso

сейчас опять решил взяться за эту проблему.

и опять ничего.

дрова отдельно (в ядре все позиции по звуку 0)

lsmod 

```

snd_seq_oss            34944  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6528  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                51728  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_pcm_oss            49056  0 

snd_mixer_oss          17920  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_via82xx            23456  0 

snd_ac97_codec         75640  1 snd_via82xx

snd_pcm                85128  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              22276  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         6784  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            20768  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          7436  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    48612  11 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

snd_page_alloc          7940  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

```

cat /proc/asound/cards0

```

[V8233          ]: VIA8233 - VIA 8233

                     VIA 8233 with ICE1232 at 0xd800, irq 5

```

etc/modules.d/alsa

```

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Ex

p $

alias char-major-116 snd

alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

  

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

```

вроде бы все?  :Rolling Eyes: 

миксером звук на макс. xmms, mplayer и др. делают вид, что играют... а звука в колонках нету.

----------

## _Sir_

со времен ядер 2.0.0 дрова для звукокарт и встроенных кодеков матерей -- только модулями в ядре  :Smile: 

конфигурации:

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

...

snd_pcm_oss            53480  0

snd_mixer_oss          19968  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            34432  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7680  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                53840  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_via82xx            26948  1

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

snd_ac97_codec         71568  1 snd_via82xx

snd_pcm                97672  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx

snd_timer              25540  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          9864  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         7808  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            25060  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          8008  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    54756  13 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device]
```

```
cat /proc/asound/cards

0 [V8233A         ]: VIA8233A - VIA 8233A

                     VIA 8233A at 0xe400, irq 5
```

```
grep alsa /var/lib/portage/world

media-sound/alsa-utils

media-libs/alsa-oss

media-libs/alsa-lib

media-sound/alsa-headers

media-sound/alsa-tools

```

Расчудесно все работает, даже не ковырял ничего.

----------

## suslik

а у меня альза из ядра так с встроенным звуком VIA8237 и не заработала, oss работает но почему-то флеш-плеер странные звуки издает, остальное нормлаьно

да а вот поменял oss из ядра на alsa не из ядра - заработал и звук в флешках!

----------

